# Foxtail in Hay



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Our third cut of hay has TONS of foxtail in it. I know that horses won't the stuff, and that cows will, but what about goats?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My goats never touch it ....we have spots in our field... that I literally have to mow down ....because they won't touch it.....the nasty foxtails... get in there eyes and can go up there noses creating problems....I never tried feeding them hay.. with it in there before, but... I really don't think they will eat it anyway.....


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

K. That's what I was thinking too, but wasn't sure. Thanks a lot!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your so welcome Tyler.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, we were pulling the baler out of the shed, and the axil broke... in half. Of course, this put our baler temporarily out of commission. So I went and clipped my goats hooves  Since our baler is broken, we're having a friend round bale for us (YAY! I don't have to deal with square bales ), which works out with the foxtail in the hay.  Happy ending to the story.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....sorry about your baler....what a bummer..  ..but I am glad things.. are working out for you....in other ways..... :wink: :thumbup:


----------

